# Grooming School



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

So, I have been thinking about attending this grooming school after I graduate college. Its a very hands-on school, with 420 of the 480 course hours being hands-on learning as opposed to lectures. I was wondering if, as a newly educated groomer with my only work experience being in bathing, it would be difficult to find work after finishing the course. Experienced groomers, how likely would you be to hire someone right out of grooming school? How would you recommend I go about looking for work after I finish school?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

It looks like a nice very nice school. I too have been thinking about going to a grooming school. Sorry I can't be of more help but I have been wondering the same questions. I hope someone answers.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

So, I've heard from someone recently that the latest Nanhall graduates are receiving very poor educations and she wouldn't even consider hiring someone who got their education from there, but I have heard from many others that Nanhall is considered one of the top-notch grooming schools...how should I go about figuring out whats true?


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

I received all my training under a grooming shop for 2 years,hands on.I opened my own grooming shop in VA and made a very successful business out if it and loved it!! I owned and worked the shop for 8 years.I divorced and moved to NC and closed the grooming shop back in 1994.I am not sure if shops will offer a training progrm in this way anymore,worth checking into.Good Luck and hope it works out for you.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Daenerys said:


> So, I've heard from someone recently that the latest Nanhall graduates are receiving very poor educations and she wouldn't even consider hiring someone who got their education from there, but I have heard from many others that Nanhall is considered one of the top-notch grooming schools...how should I go about figuring out whats true?


Haley Keyes is and has been very active in the industry, and that is her school. I would imagine you would get a good start by attending her school. As a groomer with my own salon, I would hire someone fresh out of school because I prefer to train my way. You will not find that everywhere tho. Most want a finished groomer who is able to do all breeds well, and with no help. You will still need about a year of training, maybe longer before you would be able to finish dogs and scissor decent enough for my salon. A school just cannot teach and give you the hands on experience in a reasonable amount of time. I consider a groomer experienced when they have been grooming at least 2 years, and there is always more to learn in this industry.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Daenerys there is also a school in Lexington, KY called NASH Academy that I have heard great things about. Graco22 have you heard anything about them before?


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah I know about that one but its 8 hours away. I'm actually considering doing the Petsmart route because I will already have 40,000 in student loans I'll need to pay back and I really don't like the idea of adding 6,000 more...at least through Petsmart you're getting paid the whole time. I'd probably do a couple classes and seminars after finishing Petsmart though because I know Petsmart isn't the best education. What do you think, Graco22? I was asking about it on a grooming forum (if you want to know what one, message me) and they were saying that its definitely not a bad option, and they agree that it's better to learn the basics while getting paid and have a secure job for when you're done, and use that money you earn while working there to further your education afterwards.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Nash Academy is also a great school. Petsmart and Petco are ok options. You definetely wont get the education and experience there that you would from an actual school. You will only learn what your "teacher" knows, and they may have only been grooming a few years themselves. But, either way, shool or Petsomething, you will need at least a year of "finishing" training, and it will take a few years before you will be comfortable grooming most anything that comes thru the door, to owner specifications. Both scenarios have their pros and cons and you just have to decide what works best for you. Grooming is something that you will never know everything, and continued education is SO important, for everyone, no matter how experienced, so yes, seminars and grooming trade shows should be a must for every groomer, at least yearly. If you think you know everything about grooming, its time to lay down your shears IMO.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I lucked out! I currently work at a place that does grooming, boarding, and daycare. I work as a kennel tech with the boarding and daycare dogs, on the front desk scheduling appointments, and I help at least once a week with bathing dogs. I thought that we were too busy for either the owner or the other groomer to be able to teach me, but apparently we are just busy enough because the owner told me yesterday that she will tart teaching me in the spring because we're getting busy enough that she wants to add another groomer! I am so super excited!!!


----------

